# hdmi or display port to rgb



## Champak (Nov 14, 2012)

I need something to convert hdmi or display port to rgb. Any ideas? Please dont point me to the $10 adapters.


----------



## CZ Eddie (Feb 26, 2012)

Google the HDFury product. They were THE item to use when I used to play with CRT projectors that couldn't handle HDCP. 



*Actually*, nevermind. Looks like HDFUry went and raised prices through the roof. This product looks similar though, and has old-school price:

HDMI Converter, Mini HDMI 1080P to VGA + YPBPR + Spdif + Audio Converter Box | Meritline.com


----------



## glastron (Jan 18, 2009)

http://www.hdfury.com/products/hdfury-gamer2/
Take a look around their site there might be something better, I don't know their product line real well, but the home theatre guys like their stuff an they are really picky

Edit: lol same idea but you beat me to it


----------

